# 1st Attempt for 18g Planted CRS and CBS Tank



## cheatsy (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

So after 4 months of playing around with Freshwater and Saltwater tanks, I have decided to focus on shrimp keeping and shrimp breeding (Hopefully). It's been an challenging yet valuable experience.

My shrimp keeping experience was not as smooth as most people. I still remember being extremely frustrated at night because I keep killing Tarobot's Cherries and Amano's without a proper explanation. Thanks to Frank for helping me at the end.

Then once everything is finally set up, I started having hydra all over my tank killing my snowballs and CRS. Thanks Stuart once again for helping me.

During the meantime, I wasn't too happy with just Java Ferns and Hornworts as my plants and started to learn about CO2.

So this 18 Gallon tank is pretty much the product of my last couple of months of bumping and grinding with this hobby.

Here are some pictures of my tank that is newly set up. I am hoping it will look much nicer after couple of months.

Breakdown of this 18 Gallon Tank

*Flora*

HC
Stargrass
Java Fernnnec
2 Different Kind of Driftwood

*Livestock*

Mix Grade CBS
Mix Grade CRS
Snowwhites

Equipment

5 Pound CO2 connected to atomizer
Eheim 2026 Professional 2 Canister
Glass Lily Pipe by Power Men



















Sorry for the horrible Quality, Blackberry isn't really the best for taking pictures. I will probably replace it once I get an actual camera.

All comments and suggestions are welcomed as I am still trying to learn about planted aquarium and shrimp keeping.

Thank you for reading.

Joe


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good Joe. it definitely is bigger than the original Fluval Edge. Good luck to you (I'm also known as a CRS murderer... if truth be told )!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

